# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Lets see your Ball Python Setups

## tjones

Lets see your ball python setup pictures!!!

----------


## JeffJ

this belongs in the pictures section, and lead by example post a picture.

----------


## N4S

I'll post mine later.

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

By the way the left is the cold side and right is the hot side. Dont worry about the hot side temp, i just put the heat lamp back on. It is usually about 90

----------


## DutchHerp



----------


## rabernet

> this belongs in the pictures section, and lead by example post a picture.



A little rough, eh?  :Wink: 

Actually, I'm going to move this to husbandry, because it's a better fit there.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles



----------


## JeffJ

> A little rough, eh? 
> 
> Actually, I'm going to move this to husbandry, because it's a better fit there.


actually i didnt have any ill intentions by that comment i would have posted a pic too but the only ones i got are already in the pic section  :Smile:  sorry bout the misunderstanding in my comment, i didnt mean anything harsh by it.

----------


## First_Phantom

im using a dimmer and have finaly gotten my temps to stay at a constant and safe 80-82/90-94  :Smile: 



indica say "hai u guise, mai nayme is indica and um most people no me as indica" lol

hope she wasnt to pissed about a camer in her face.

----------


## rabernet

> actually i didnt have any ill intentions by that comment i would have posted a pic too but the only ones i got are already in the pic section  sorry bout the misunderstanding in my comment, i didnt mean anything harsh by it.


Cool! Thanks for clarifying!  :Smile:

----------


## kc261

> 


Your snake would probably be happier if you cut the hides down to about half that height, or even less.  They tend to prefer tight, low hides, not cathedral ceilings.   :Wink: 

Glad to hear you got the temps stabilized.

----------


## LadyOhh

Part of it...

----------


## JeffJ

Here is my current viv

----------


## joshn6805

just built this about 7 days ago. 

shes about to shed.

and my little boy

----------


## roosterman2173

Here's one setup.

----------


## Buttons

I'll try and snap some photos of my setup tomorrow while at work.

----------


## pliskin

wow, I'm green with envy.

how are you guys heating all those tubs?

----------


## joshn6805

im heating mine with flex watt. im sure everybody else with a rack is too. its the most economical way to go about mass heating like that.

----------


## greghall



----------


## pliskin

do you guys/gals insure your snakes? 
some of those setups look like they hold a small fortune. I'd be worried about losing(fire, theft , disease ,etc.) them if I had that many. 

I just checked out some of your youtube vids Greg. ya got some AWESOME looking snakes there bud. :Bowdown:

----------


## BallPythons9

> Part of it...


Nice pewter I see in there!  :Smile:

----------

_LadyOhh_ (03-11-2009)

----------


## Argentra

40g tank for biggest girl:


One rack. (I'm currently putting the finishing touches on its twin)


I'll get better pictures once that second rack is up and running.  :Smile:

----------


## anatess

I only have 3 bp's and a hoggy.  I'll go ahead and post the hoggy one too.



Here's a funny pic.  2 hides, $40 apiece, and where does she go?


And the hoggy.  Can't see him.  He's hiding underneath the walnut.

----------


## Mitch21

Here was my tank when I got my first snake, Jack... I don't have this setup anymore because I moved all my snakes to my rack (and unfortunately I don't have any pics of the rack so this will have to do)

YouTube - Ball Python Setup


I was such a noob when I first made this video that when I look back at it now, I just laugh at some of the things I said..   ::chuckles::

----------


## Kaorte

I like to keep it simple.

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

Took forever to get it right but she' happy now

----------


## JeffJ

Scotty, looks liek you got a bowl of blood in there lol

----------


## 2kdime

How about a blood python setup?

Animal Plastics T-10's
2 little T+'s up top :Very Happy: 



And a sneak peek of my new, and biggest one I've ever seen with my own eyes

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

> Scotty, looks liek you got a bowl of blood in there lol


Lol yeah now that you mention it...  Reflection from the infared light, soon hopefully it'll warm up enough where I wont need it.  











And to the above post... that Blood Python is QUITE the chunk!

----------


## 2kdime

> And to the above post... that Blood Python is QUITE the chunk!


16 pounds of solid muscle!

----------


## Buttons

Here's my setup, I have an accurite on it's way so those wires and that hygrometer will be going shortly.

----------


## CruelHerbie

2kdime, I really like those cages you have. How hard is it to keep the temp and humidity in the right place?

----------


## 2kdime

> 2kdime, I really like those cages you have. How hard is it to keep the temp and humidity in the right place?


They're Animal Plastics cages, and they're the best out there! haha

They hold heat and humidity great. And can have custom things done to em to satisfy your needs.

Not to mention Mark and Ali at AP are top notch, real nice people, and that's part of what keeps me going back.

Now where's my royalty check....haha

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

I have a hard time believing they'd hold humidity but if you say they do then I'm sure they work.  I'd be more worried about there not being a nice dark spot in the back like there would be in an enclosed rack.

----------


## 2kdime

Well like I said when I posted the pictures...they are setup for BLOOD PYTHONS, NOT BALL PYTHONS. Bloods are just fine hiding under the paper substrate after a while. Theres instances where some may need a hide, but most of the time they're fine under the paper.

As far as the humidity goes, I've gone through a few cages from them and I keep ADDING MORE VENTILATION because they're so efficient at holding it in.

There's a few people on here that use AP cages for Ball Pythons. They're great cages, you just have to pick out which one works best for your species. Then set up the insides of them accordingly.

----------


## jaygarsh

> I only have 3 bp's and a hoggy.  I'll go ahead and post the hoggy one too.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a funny pic.  2 hides, $40 apiece, and where does she go?
> 
> 
> And the hoggy.  Can't see him.  He's hiding underneath the walnut.


forgive me if I do this incorrectly; (im replying from my sidekick) but in your first tank set up; do you have a hamster hide ? because I thought that would be a good idea but I wasn't exactly sure to how my bp would take to it; I've purchased two but I haven't put them in yet.

----------


## JeffJ

> forgive me if I do this incorrectly; (im replying from my sidekick) but in your first tank set up; do you have a hamster hide ? because I thought that would be a good idea but I wasn't exactly sure to how my bp would take to it; I've purchased two but I haven't put them in yet.


a BP would hide in your smelly running shoe if it was tight and you tossed it in there. it will take to it just fine, don't worry they are not picky as long as its appropriately sized for them to feel snug and safe.

----------

jaygarsh (03-13-2009)

----------


## vangarret2000

> do you guys/gals insure your snakes? 
> some of those setups look like they hold a small fortune. I'd be worried about losing(fire, theft , disease ,etc.) them if I had that many. 
> 
> I just checked out some of your youtube vids Greg. ya got some AWESOME looking snakes there bud.


What are the youtubevids called? SOrry if it is posted somewhere else and I just missed it.

----------


## BPHERP

OK, here's my stuff...

Thank god I have limited wall space, otherwise I would buy more snakes


Hopefully I will have this full soon


Since I had my camera out, I had to





OK, I had to give my dog some cam time


BrandonsBalls

----------


## Malpaso

> ...
> 
> ...


That one is amazing! I love that hiding on the right  :Smile: . Please tell me it's not home made!

----------


## joshn6805

> That one is amazing! I love that hiding on the right . Please tell me it's not home made!


I'm pretty sure you can buy them at the pet store. Pet smart if im not mistaken.

----------


## ScottyDsntKnow

I've never seen one like that in petsmart.  Doesn't look TOO hard to make if you went to a craft store and got some supplies...  I dunno with BPs sometimes the simplest solutions are the best.  Lots of people flip tupperware containers and cut a hole in the side and they work better than those $35 hides you see at the chain stores.

----------


## jaygarsh

its a hamster hide I believe; you can find it at pretty much any majoy pet store. it runs about 10 dollars.

----------


## PrioBull

> 


Where did you get that background... it look great

----------


## joshn6805

> its a hamster hide I believe; you can find it at pretty much any major pet store. it runs about 10 dollars.


Exactly what i was thinking.

----------


## anatess

I love that hide too!  It's actually a Snak Shack for hamsters.  I have hamsters and I always have those on hand (they chew through them, so I go through one of those in a month or so).  They sell those at PetSmart for around $12 for the medium size.  Here's the online link:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...53530&keepsr=0

But, it's a "visual trick".  Inside the snak shack is a regular hide the exact same one as the cool side hide (it's not visible in the picture, I don't think).  My son loves the snake and loves to take care of the snake and could care less if it's in a plastic bin as long as the snake is happy.  I am an "HGTV type", so everything has to be visually pleasing to me.   :Rolleyes2:   So, we made a deal.  He takes care of the snake, I take care of the enclosure.  I mean, he still has to pick up poo and change water, but I get to do the monthly overhaul.

The background is from the reptile store.  It's Zoo-Med Forest Tile.  It comes in 12x12 or 12x18 pieces.  Here's an online link:
http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store....-flypage-26890

For the 20L Zilla tank, I use one 12x12 and one 12x18 for the back and a 12x12 one for each side.  I had to chip the top so the screen will slide in though.  And I had to chip the 12x12's on the side so it fits.  They're about $10 for the 12x12 and $12 for the 12x18 at the reptile store.  They don't carry those in either PetSmart and PetCo by my house.  I can only buy them from the reptile store.

I have to admit, I like making the enclosures more than I like handling the snakes.  :Very Happy:   I get excited when a new snake comes in the house because I get to make another one of those tanks.  But, I only have room for 6 tanks in my display wall.  So, they get 2 more snakes and they can't have any more.

----------

Malpaso (03-15-2009),PrioBull (03-15-2009)

----------


## Kaorte

I am curious...
How do you clean an edible hide?

also, should check the ingredients: Pine wood shaving

----------


## anatess

> I am curious...
> How do you clean an edible hide?
> 
> also, should check the ingredients: Pine wood shaving


I don't.  It goes to the trash when it gets soiled.  Maybe you could scrub it, but I've never tried.  But, the way I'm using the thing, I had it for 3 months before I tossed it.  When I do my monthly overhaul, I spray the hut with the Reptile cleaner thingee (can't remember the name of it - it's the thing I spray the tank with to give it a wipe down.  I spray everything - including the plants and the log and the hides).

About the pine shavings, I actually researched this.  My understanding is, pine shavings as a substrate or used as material to construct a wooden reptile enclosure is toxic because it is a very high surface area that emits aromatic hydrocarbons readily.  These hydrocarbons can be toxic.  But, my understanding is that dried pine has already emitted much of its volatile hydrocarbons as to be deemed safe.  As for the snak shack, the pine has been processed and the amount of pine present is small and it is not in constant direct contact with the snake at all times.  So, I figured it is fine.  But, I could be wrong...

----------


## Kaorte

> I don't.  It goes to the trash when it gets soiled.  Maybe you could scrub it, but I've never tried.  But, the way I'm using the thing, I had it for 3 months before I tossed it.  When I do my monthly overhaul, I spray the hut with the Reptile cleaner thingee (can't remember the name of it - it's the thing I spray the tank with to give it a wipe down.  I spray everything - including the plants and the log and the hides).
> 
> About the pine shavings, I actually researched this.  My understanding is, pine shavings as a substrate or used as material to construct a wooden reptile enclosure is toxic because it is a very high surface area that emits aromatic hydrocarbons readily.  These hydrocarbons can be toxic.  But, my understanding is that dried pine has already emitted much of its volatile hydrocarbons as to be deemed safe.  As for the snak shack, the pine has been processed and the amount of pine present is small and it is not in constant direct contact with the snake at all times.  So, I figured it is fine.  But, I could be wrong...


It may be dried and processed, but you never know. I personally would not take the risk. it is super cute, and as some other members have said, it would probably be fairly easy to recreate. I am wary of anything that contains pine or cedar being anywhere near my snakes (maybe I am just paranoid  :Razz: )

----------


## anatess

> It may be dried and processed, but you never know. I personally would not take the risk. it is super cute, and as some other members have said, it would probably be fairly easy to recreate. I am wary of anything that contains pine or cedar being anywhere near my snakes (maybe I am just paranoid )


Paranoid is cool.  I have a hoggie right now who hasn't eaten in 6 weeks.  He was seen by the vet and issued a clean bill of health 2 months ago (before he started his hunger strike), but I went ahead and set up another appointment with the vet just to be sure.  My husband called me paranoid...

----------

